# Store urinater called himself Bruce Lee



## Bill Mattocks (May 17, 2011)

Hehehe.  Enter the Dragon.  Hehehe.



> Store urinater called himself Bruce Lee
> CLEAR CREEK, Wis., May 16 (UPI) -- Authorities in Wisconsin said a  man accused of urinating inside a convenience store identified himself  to deputies as "Bruce Lee."
> The Eau Claire County Sheriff's Office said a deputy responded to a  convenience store in the town of Clear Creek and a pair of employees  said a highly intoxicated man had urinated on a door marked "employees  only" and knocked over a prepaid calling card display before leaving the  store, the Eau Claire Leader-Telegram reported Monday.
> The employees took down the man's license plate number and deputies  tracked the plate to an address in Augusta where they found the  26-year-old suspect.
> ...



Read more: http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2011/05/17/Watercooler-Stories/UPI-92471305628200/#ixzz1Mdl5Jo3l
​


----------



## K-man (May 17, 2011)

"Lascivious"? Urinating in a doorway  .... really?  Well whatever turns you on!



> In American legal jargon, _lascivious_ is a semi-technical term indicating immoral sexual thoughts or actions. It is often used in the legal description of criminal acts in which some sort of sexual activity is prohibited to differentiate that activity from "innocent" conduct. It is often used as one of several adjectives to describe pornography as compared to non-pornographic depictions of sex or sexual themes.
> In American legal jargon mailing lascivious matter is prohibited thus:
> Every obscene, lewd, lascivious, indecent, filthy or vile article, matter, thing, device, or substance ... _s declared to be nonmailable matter and shall not be conveyed in the mails or delivered from any post office or by any letter carrier.
> _​_Lascivious is not limited to pornography, however. For example, lascivious cohabitation refers to a mostly archaic crime of living with a member of the opposite sex, and having  sexual intercourse with him or her without first entering a legal or religious marriage. "the legal term" Lewd & Lascivious, is connected to a crime of which occurs when an Adult has sexual contact with an underage Child, most definitions of this crime are defined as Lewd & Lascivious acts with an Child under the age of (18), Though the extent of this crime covers Forcible Rape, Penetration with foreign objects, the California Penal Code Section is 288, research will show that after an initial annoyance or molest the crime that follows is the more serious act of "lewd & lascivious acts", sexual abuse.
> _


----------

